# Cost Of Living For Family Of 5 Per Yr



## dibbledeb (Apr 24, 2008)

What is an acceptable salary range for a professional educator University professor with a Ph.D. and teaching experience of 21 years teaching at one of the universities in Dubai? I'm looking to know the expenses associated with a package including the following:
1. Furnished housing at Jumeriah/year
2. A leased vehicle/year
3. Tuition for 2 dependents (1 in college; and 1 in middle school)/year
4. Utilities, Food, Fuel, Miscellaneous/year
5. Private Medical, Dental, Vision/year
6. Retirement funds/year

My present salary is $190,000 USD/year (about 700,000 Dirhams/year), with Medical/Dental/Vision in the States. What is the minimum I should negotiate in order to support my family of 5 with this present salary and benefits? Please reply asap since I have had an interview and will be offered the position within the next day or so. Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello

Much of the information you are after has been covered in previous threads.

1. You ask about housing costs, but haven't mentioned the size of place you want. Suggest you look at the Gulf News property sections as previously posted.

2. For car leasing costs - again it depends on what type of car you want. Have a look herehttp://www.jackyindubai.com/

4 & 5 - for how many people/ages? Level of medical cover & to cover what region. Utilities vary depending on type of property.

6. There are no pensions in the UAE. You can make your own arrangements.


You have demanded a quick response, but there is a reason why so few have replied. As I said most info can be found on site & you have provided insufficient info for people to give guidance. 

If you want a big place in Jumeirah & will be paying your own accommodation and schoold fees, you may need a higher income....


----------



## dibbledeb (Apr 24, 2008)

*Reply to Elphaba family of 5 to Dubai*

Hello Elphaba,

Here are more details:

1. We'd like to stay in a furnished apartment at Palms Jumeirah; 3 bedrooms; maid service twice a week (approx. 1500-2000 sq. ft)
2. Mid-size vehicle, to fit a family of 5 in; not especially expensive car
3. Children ages are 13, 18, 20 (one in middle school, 2 in college)
4. Private medical/Dental/Vision coverage would need to cover hospital expenses, outpatient costs, prescription costs, dental exams (twice a year), large dental procedures (e.g., crowns, root canals), and prescriptions glasses/contacts once a year, in Dubai.
4. Can I add to a 401K retirement plan from my salary.
5. How much is fuel (gas) per gallon (or liter)?
6. Food/water costs for family of 5 per month?

Again, I make $190,000 (USD)/year, which equals about 700,000 Dirhams/year. What should I be negotiating for with these requirements?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

dibbledeb said:


> Hello Elphaba,
> 
> Here are more details:
> 
> ...



I will try and and a little more info for you, but cant help with it all, sorry

1.A 3 bed apartment on Pam Jumeirah, unfurnished would be from approx 260,000dhs
furnished extra
Maid service from an agency approx 30dhs per hour

2.A small 4WD should be no more than 2,500 dhs per month

3. Child in middle school (depends on school..), allow anywhere from 50,000 -60,000 per year
College...not sure, it would vary from place to place...cant imagine it would be cheap, when you look at higher education costs (even elementary is expensive)

4. Cant help you with.
As of July 1st employers are to pay health insurance for the employee (doesnt mean the whole family)
Do you have insurance at home? If so, can you get extended coverage for Middle East?
Also cant help you with retirement plan

5. Fuel is approx 6.50 dhs per imperial gallon (approx 5 litres)...(approx 2.10 USD)

6. Will depend where you shop, and how often you eat out...with the ages of the children, I would think min 1,000 dhs per week
Water is fine to drink from the taps, or you can buy bottles (approx 7 dhs per 5 gallons)....again depends where you buy it/small bottles/large etc

hope this helps a little


----------

